# Datum auf Richtigkeit überprüfen?



## Romsl (26. August 2004)

Hi,

gibt es eine Klasse mit der ich ein Datum auf Richtigkeit überprüfen kann, die mir Bspw den Wert false zurückgibt wenn ich den 31.02.2004 übergebe.

Danke

Romsl


----------



## Romsl (26. August 2004)

habs gefunden, hier ne lösung.


```
try {
      //Check date validation
      SimpleDateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd");
      dateFormat.setLenient(false);
      dateFormat.parse(arriveDate);
}
catch (ParseException e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------

